

Ask HN: What is the best database to work thru power failures? - Killah911

Any recommendations on a fairly lightweight database which will not get easily fubar'd due to a hard crash or power failure?  (given UPS &#38; generators are not used)
======
Killah911
So far, SQLite and Firebird are in the running. I'm looking to run these on
desktop/laptops. It's going to go off the grid and in places where power
outages are very common. The database will be locally networked, but in no
sense in a datacenter setting, so all datacenter-like bets are off.

